# The public ban list has become a ghost town



## ZEBOV (Oct 22, 2012)

Dear mods,
What happened to our beloved PBL? You're still banning people, right? If so, quit slacking! 

Love always,
ZEBOV


----------



## MFB (Oct 22, 2012)

I foresee a new addition coming momentarily...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## espman (Oct 22, 2012)

Deja vu anyone? 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2423576-post354.html


----------



## skeels (Oct 22, 2012)

skeels likes this.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow, somebody got butthurt over this thread. Who has PMS?


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2012)

ZEBOV has spoken.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Oct 23, 2012)

espman said:


> Deja vu anyone?
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2423576-post354.html



Almost choked on my root beer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 23, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> You're still banning people, right?



You tell me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 23, 2012)

I thought the ban screen thing would look more like something from the matrix.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 23, 2012)

lol wut?

There's a complaint against a thread about banning people and posting it?? Jesus - get a life you guys


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Oct 23, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Post your bans in the ban list you FUCKERS!!!
> SHIT, MY CAPS LOCK KEY BROKE!
> 
> UMMM.....
> ...


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 23, 2012)




----------

